# Not closely related to your nominated occupation



## Confused_73 (Feb 13, 2011)

Got this response from the ACS this morning:

"Please be advised that your file has been returned by the assessor advising that your nominated ANZSCO code 261111 is not closely related to your nominated occupation.

The assessor has advised that you would be more suited if you were to nominate ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer) "


Now I have 14 years experience. The first 9-10 of those were in a software development role. The last 4-5 years have been moving more towards a Business Analysis role. I have been in my current job since September 2006 and my reference from the CEO of the company said that I worked as a Senior Business Analyst


Can I appeal the ruling or is there any chance they might change their mind?

If I re-apply will it take another 12 weeks, and do I need to submit new documents? For example, will I need to get a new letter from my boss stating some of the development tasks that I carry out? 

And if I do reapply will I definitely be successful based on their original response?

Has anyone else had a similar response?


----------



## Confused_73 (Feb 13, 2011)

And of course they waited exactly 12 weeks after the application date, before telling me this !!

So anyone had the same experience?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Confused_73 said:


> And of course they waited exactly 12 weeks after the application date, before telling me this !!
> 
> So anyone had the same experience?


Why not just accept the analyst programmer's title? You will not be restricted to work in that role once you get the visa.


----------



## Confused_73 (Feb 13, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Why not just accept the analyst programmer's title? You will not be restricted to work in that role once you get the visa.



So in this circumstance, if I accept the new suggested title of "Analyst Programmer", will I automatically receive a positive response to my application? 

If that is the case, then I will gladly accept it. I was just getting worried that I would have to re-apply again ..


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Confused_73 said:


> So in this circumstance, if I accept the new suggested title of "Analyst Programmer", will I automatically receive a positive response to my application?
> 
> If that is the case, then I will gladly accept it. I was just getting worried that I would have to re-apply again ..


Yeah, that seems to be the case. I think that happened to Armandra and several others here - he can tell us more about it.


----------



## Confused_73 (Feb 13, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Yeah, that seems to be the case. I think that happened to Armandra and several others here - he can tell us more about it.


Thanks

Would Armandra or any other Seniors be able to confirm this? Much appreciated


----------



## HelloMaggie (Mar 20, 2011)

Confused_73 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Would Armandra or any other Seniors be able to confirm this? Much appreciated


My husband were one of those applicants who were advised by ACS that Analyst Programmer was best suited nominated job instead of ICT Business Analyst. When we gave a go on ACS it took only few days before they email us confirmation of assessment result...and it was positive.


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

Confused_73 said:


> Got this response from the ACS this morning:
> 
> "Please be advised that your file has been returned by the assessor advising that your nominated ANZSCO code 261111 is not closely related to your nominated occupation.
> 
> ...


Hi Confused 

Please don't be confused  , I had faced the exactly same situation. I had applied for Business Analyst myself and got advised to apply as Analyst Programmer. I did the same by replying to the case officer by email and also sent a physical letter addressed to the case officer stating "please go ahead and assess for occupation Analyst Programmer"

I got a positive result in the next 15 days.

Rhiannon Burkett was managing my application, not sure if yours is being managed by the same.

Having Analyst Programmer as occupation on the skills assessment does not limit you to the kind of work you would get/would want to in Australia. No one will question even if you go there and do Marketing for an Airline.

Hope this helps !

Cheers


----------



## Confused_73 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks guys

Appreciate the feedback.

I have no problems accepting the alternative title. As long as the result is positive !!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

mr_var said:


> Hi Confused
> 
> Please don't be confused  , I had faced the exactly same situation. I had applied for Business Analyst myself and got advised to apply as Analyst Programmer. I did the same by replying to the case officer by email and also sent a physical letter addressed to the case officer stating "please go ahead and assess for occupation Analyst Programmer"
> 
> ...



I wonder - what is it that makes ACS decide people are unsuitable for 261111 but qualified instead for developer programmer? And why do some people get rejected straight out without even being assigned to another code? 
Is it the degree? The experience? Because I've seen even students straight out of college get the ICT code, but not others.

Confused_73 has over 14 years of experience, and I was under the impression that if you have enough "closely related" experience, you'd get the code.


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

stormgal said:


> I wonder - what is it that makes ACS decide people are unsuitable for 261111 but qualified instead for developer programmer? And why do some people get rejected straight out without even being assigned to another code?
> Is it the degree? The experience? Because I've seen even students straight out of college get the ICT code, but not others.
> 
> Confused_73 has over 14 years of experience, and I was under the impression that if you have enough "closely related" experience, you'd get the code.


I wish I knew the exact requirements for each nominated occupation. Confused here has 4-5 years as business analyst the rest as software engineer, that might have caused the confusion. But to be honest it doesn't matter till the result is positive. Once can do any sort of work once he/she has a PR.

I would suggest to get a PR first, as rules are getting tough every year.

Cheers !


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

mr_var said:


> I wish I knew the exact requirements for each nominated occupation. Confused here has 4-5 years as business analyst the rest as software engineer, that might have caused the confusion. But to be honest it doesn't matter till the result is positive. Once can do any sort of work once he/she has a PR.
> 
> I would suggest to get a PR first, as rules are getting tough every year.
> 
> Cheers !


Now I'm wondering if they'll give him the whole 14 years or divide his work experience into what the code is - 10 years of work experience. What do you think?


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Now I'm wondering if they'll give him the whole 14 years or divide his work experience into what the code is - 10 years of work experience. What do you think?


Too much speculation Stormgal ! 

All ACS is concerned about is relevant work experience for an occupation. In this case relevant work experience for analyst programmer.

Now I am sounding like an ACS employee 

Var


----------



## Confused_73 (Feb 13, 2011)

Well let's see how I get on and I'll let you know how many years I get credit for ..

But the system does not seem to be very consistent in how it deals with applicants


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

mr_var said:


> Too much speculation Stormgal !


haha, oh i know - i tend to do that a lot LOL



Confused_73 said:


> Well let's see how I get on and I'll let you know how many years I get credit for ..
> 
> But the system does not seem to be very consistent in how it deals with applicants


agreed.  I would think that the whole 14 years would at least be "closely related". Well, I hope they count as much as will get you the points you need. Congratulations by the way, on the programmer assessment


----------



## Confused_73 (Feb 13, 2011)

So I got my positive response from the ACS. On the letter it states that I have satisfied the requirements "as of August 2006". This is the date I finished my last official Analyst Programmer role. Since then my title has been Business Analyst 

But then it said that my work experience has been calculated as the following:
August 2002-August 2006 Analyst Programer
Sep 2006 - May 2011 Business Analyst

So it's a bit confusing but the important thing is the positive result !

Now on with the application ..


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

Confused_73 said:


> So I got my positive response from the ACS. On the letter it states that I have satisfied the requirements "as of August 2006". This is the date I finished my last official Analyst Programmer role. Since then my title has been Business Analyst
> 
> But then it said that my work experience has been calculated as the following:
> August 2002-August 2006 Analyst Programer
> ...


Congratulations Mate !!!!

Stormgal would be very happy for you as well 

All the Best !


----------



## number411 (Sep 13, 2015)

*261111 or 261311*

Hi all,

I've worked for 2 years as a Software Engineer (can be matched to Analyst Programmer) and 10 years as Functional Consultant (can be matched to Business Analyst). 

I'm wondering if I have to select 261111 as primary code or 261311? 

I tend to go with the former because that's what my last 10 years of experience aligns with, but would I lose my initial 2 years of programming experience if I choose this?

I would prefer to choose a right code so that ANZ would sum up my total experience as 12 years and then deduct 6 years for suitability, so I get 6 years of Work Exp and hence 10 points for immigration.

If they only consider my last 10 years and then deduct 6, I get only 4 years and so I'll get only 5 points for immigration. 

So selecting a right code is crucial for me to get those 10 points in work-ex. I don't want to wait another year because who knows if 261111 will still remain in the Priority Occupations List.


----------



## number411 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi.. Can anyone help me with answer for the above question please. Do I have to select 261111 as primary code or 261311 to maximize points for my workex.


----------



## number411 (Sep 13, 2015)

number411 said:


> Hi.. Can anyone help me with answer for the above question please. Do I have to select 261111 as primary code or 261311 to maximize points for my workex.


Hi Experts,

I've been waiting for nearly 2 months with the same question. Can someone with experience in this topic please help me.

Which one shall I select as primary code to get maximum points for my experience, question above. Or is the only way to learn by paying money and hearing some good or bad news from ACS?


----------



## loveastrlia (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi all, I have a question related to skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) 

I have got Bachelor of Industrial Engineering in Turkey. This year, I am planning to study Master of Information Systems in Australia. After the master, I want to nominate my occupation as a Industrial Engineer. I saw a information on bordergov.au 

The information is: The Australian qualification(s) you have completed must be closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.

The question is : Is the Information Systems closely related to Industrial Engineering? Can I get 5 point when I complete Master of Information Systems(2 years full-time)in Australia as a Industrial Engineer?

Please help 

Thank you...


----------



## siva_1981 (Feb 27, 2018)

*Siva*



stormgal said:


> I wonder - what is it that makes ACS decide people are unsuitable for 261111 but qualified instead for developer programmer? And why do some people get rejected straight out without even being assigned to another code?
> Is it the degree? The experience? Because I've seen even students straight out of college get the ICT code, but not others.
> 
> Confused_73 has over 14 years of experience, and I was under the impression that if you have enough "closely related" experience, you'd get the code.


Hi,

I am in same situation. My problem is my organization is sponsoring me since I am in same Job title currently. Can you please suggest how it will turn out if I need to go with same job title. I have 10 year of exp, in which I only need last 5 years for ENS in this job code.


----------



## PrabhuHp (Apr 16, 2018)

What have you done next, I am in the same situation now. And how much time it took to get the result of ACS.


----------

